# tipped over bucket- Detroit, MI-02/04



## topnotchtree (Feb 5, 2004)

*tipped over bucket*

There was a bucket truck that tipped over on its side today working for the power company trimming trees. Details are sketchy. It happened near Detriot,Mi. I guess the truck was set up on an icy road and slid sideways with the boom out the side.Nobody was injured. I will try to have more info tomorrow.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: tipped over bucket*



> _Originally posted by topnotchtree _
> *Nobody was injured. *



I bet that someone butt was mighty puckered up!!! Then all the paper work.

Carl


----------



## kurtztree (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope I never have to experience that with the seventy five foot high ranger I work out of. Especially with it all the way up off the side a little.


----------



## topnotchtree (Feb 5, 2004)

kurtz, is that the high ranger with the scissors? That is the truck I am on at work. For asplundh. It is an awesome truck. With still only 2 outriggers, it is more stable than the LRIII! They cliam it to be a 70 footer though.Never measured height.


----------



## Menchhofer (Feb 5, 2004)

When it comes to winter weather, sometimes it is better wait for improved conditions, than to work during existing circumstances.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 5, 2004)

I've had outriggers sink/slide before. Truly a heart-stopping moment. Working without proper stabilization can lead to a ruined day.


----------



## kurtztree (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes it is maybe it is just a seventy foot then but everybody here always says it is seventy five. I also work for asplundh. Everybody else always told me the foreman that I work with ishrd to get along with but I got know problem with him. He likes to work more then most guys makes the day go faster. Plus it is a cool truck air brakes are cool.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 5, 2004)

Not a bucket or tree work but something we might use once in a while, This past summer 2 guys were working from a portable platform like a snorkel lift and drove it down some steps about 6 ft. high. Both died as they were about 35-40 ft. up when it went over.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 10, 2004)

question are most bucket trucks in the usa cable powerd or hydraulic like the ones we use in europe,as ive seen on a lot of ads selling buckets reading new cables fitted??


----------



## nyoldman (Feb 21, 2004)

at last avoice of reason in the forest of desolation that we fondlycall contract tree trimming!remember the company bids work by the mile, we work by the hr. remember rule #1 self preservation,safety!!!!!!!!!!!!! take the time to set up right if conditions&weather arent right move to a safer setup eqipment is replaceable &so are you to the co.! think of the orphans&widows! have a safe day ubf!


----------



## climber1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

*new bucket truck*

I just bought my first bucket, its a ford 8000 series with a 65ft high ranger. I have climbed for twenty years plus...anyone got any tips???. I dont feal as comfortable in the bucket as I do in my masters sadle!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 21, 2004)

I miss my High Ranger!


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 22, 2004)

POst that on the commercial tree care forum... you'll prbably get an earful of ideas, though they may not all be good ones.


----------

